# pregnant while using condoms?



## smileychik

Forever and ever I have had a period every thirty days, i am eleven days late and sligtly confused lol. Has anyone on here gotten pregnant while using condoms? And by using condoms I mean we've never had one break/ come off, and we've used one every time.
thanks!


----------



## theatermom

Well, I haven't personally, but a close friend of mine got pregnant while on the pill AND using condoms. A friend's mom experienced a similar double-protection oops. So, it does happen, but it isn't common if you're being careful.

I would be more inclined to look back over the past month and see if you experienced any unusual stress (it doesn't take much!) that may have delayed your ovulation. Illness/injury, moving, more going on at work, etc. can all delay ovulation. It isn't unusual, either, even in women with very consistent cycles, to have an "off" month.

If you are pregnant, then a test should be accurate by now. GL!


----------



## pbjmama

I haven't but it happens, even with perfect use every time. 11 days late = time to test for me.


----------



## smileychik

still no af! I also ate half of the food in my fridge today lol







: I need to get a stick to pee on but I know right after I go buy one af will start.







I'm going to go see if the dollar store has any tests wish me luck







: Although now Ive been thinking about it (kinda been forced to lol) and I don't think this would be that bad of a time to be preg and then my darling niece would have someone to play with lol....


----------



## LotusBirthMama

Thats how we came to have DD!


----------



## elspethshimon

I remember it happened to a woman in my college dorm. Nothing is 100%. Even abstinence didn't work for one woman.


----------



## Tofu the Geek

Get that test and check, I want to know!


----------



## snuffles

Yes, please let us know!


----------



## smileychik

I took a test and it had a line but barely, i had to hold it in the light to see it at all, I'm going to take another one in the morning. (I wish I could just know, I'm going to be going crazy until I find out!)







I'll tell you all what it says tomarrow.
oh and how much of a line does there need to be? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## kaylee18

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elspethshimon* 
Nothing is 100%. Even abstinence didn't work for one woman.









How do you mean?


----------



## smileychik

i was wondering what she meant by that also possibly the virgin mary?


----------



## Angelorum

Any amount of line is a positive! Congrats


----------



## snuffles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smileychik* 
I took a test and it had a line but barely, i had to hold it in the light to see it at all, I'm going to take another one in the morning. (I wish I could just know, I'm going to be going crazy until I find out!)







I'll tell you all what it says tomarrow.
oh and how much of a line does there need to be? Thanks!!!!!

update???????


----------



## Tofu the Geek

A line is line, I think you're pregnant! Congrats!

My test with DD was only a faint line, could barely see it, but it was there.


----------



## elspethshimon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smileychik* 
i was wondering what she meant by that also possibly the virgin mary?

Yes. It's one of my tasteless jokes.


----------



## kaleidoscopeeyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smileychik* 
i was wondering what she meant by that also possibly the virgin mary?

Virgin Mary aside, I actually do have a friend who got pg w/o actually having sex. They were messing around and apparently it just got to close, there was 0 penetration. That was a scary one for me, I was much more careful after that


----------



## filiadeluna

Wow, you are lucky! (well, in my view at least)

My husband and I used nothing but condoms for over 2 years, and I didn't get pregnant. Now we've been using *nothing* for 3 months and I still haven't gotten pregnant.

Hope everything works out for the best for you!


----------



## elspethshimon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaleidoscopeeyes* 
Virgin Mary aside, I actually do have a friend who got pg w/o actually having sex. They were messing around and apparently it just got to close, there was 0 penetration. That was a scary one for me, I was much more careful after that









I remember when that happened on Scrubs!


----------



## smileychik

I took one more and It had a darker line than the first one but I was distracted by my niece and didnt read it for about 15 minutes could it be an evaporation line? This is all so crazy lol.


----------



## Tofu the Geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smileychik* 
I took one more and It had a darker line than the first one but I was distracted by my niece and didnt read it for about 15 minutes could it be an evaporation line? This is all so crazy lol.

Well I hope you bought a 3 pack, as that way, you have one left and can do it one more time without distractions!


----------



## aprildawn

I bet it's a + test.

With my first I tested and didn't get the line for awhile. So I figured I wasn't pregnant and threw the test away. A couple days later still no period, so I dug the test out of the trash. Sure enough, two lines. I tested again and got a + almost right away.


----------



## snuffles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smileychik* 
I took one more and It had a darker line than the first one but I was distracted by my niece and didnt read it for about 15 minutes could it be an evaporation line? This is all so crazy lol.

Sounds like you're definitely pregnant to me!


----------



## Pyrodjm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smileychik* 
I took a test and it had a line but barely, i had to hold it in the light to see it at all, I'm going to take another one in the morning. (I wish I could just know, I'm going to be going crazy until I find out!)







I'll tell you all what it says tomarrow.
oh and how much of a line does there need to be? Thanks!!!!!

Congrats! A line is a line.


----------



## Kabes

Number 4 is my condom/pill baby.

Congrats!!! You have to have HCG levels to get the second line and that means you're going to have a baby!!!!


----------



## smileychik

I went to the hospital and they gave me a blood test, they said im not pregnant but that they think I may have an ovarian cyst. Does this make your period very late (still no a/f!) Im so confused lol.


----------



## MidgeMommy

Aww, I'm sorry hospital said no baby. I must say, I don't think a cyst could give you a positive, HOWEVER, I bought a pack of longs pregnancy tests, and the second line showed up very faintly even though I now am on my period and know I'm not pregnant. So, maybe that's what happened.

But an ovarian cyst shouldn't give an HcG positive result, even if it could delay AF.

PS - I got pregnant with baby girl while on the pill with absolutely perfect use; 10 AM EVERY morning, as well as using condoms and usually spermicide. She was obviously determined to be conceived.


----------



## Tofu the Geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smileychik* 
I went to the hospital and they gave me a blood test, they said im not pregnant but that they think I may have an ovarian cyst. Does this make your period very late (still no a/f!) Im so confused lol.

I have an ovarian cyst, have had it for at least 5 years. Even had it through my last pregnancy/birth (during the pregnancy it became hemorrhagic). I don't recall it every making my period late, although one cycle, I was in such severe pain that I was sure the cyst had burst. But, then a year later they saw it in my pregnancy ultrasound, so obviously it did not burst.

So, they can be painful, make AF more painful and make you bleed longer or abnormally, but I really don't know about making AF late (maybe "late" could be considered "abnormal bleeding"?).


----------



## PiesandAbrosmama

Sending love your way!


----------



## smileychik

Still no aunt flow i'm so confused ive never wanted my period to show up before


----------



## ~adorkable~

i feel for you, i am on day 50 of my cycle and am usually a perfect 30 day gal. i have no real chance of being preggo and have done both home and 2 hospital tests.
I do think i had a cyst this month and it bursted, something that is a pain like no other. but strangely this one did not hurt near as bad as ones i have 10 years ago and the pain has lingered to this day.

Mostly, like you, i am just dealing with a very late AF and driving my self nuts.

Hope both of us get something soon, whatever that is. hugs

oh and NO, a cyst would not trigger a false positive on a prego test. i have read a lot about cysts and never heard anything like that. and when you go in to the doc with a cyst the first thing they do is give you a test, so if they threw them off , it seems like it would be common knowledge.


----------



## Thystle

There are two types of blood tests they can do and one may not show an early pg (quantitive and qualitive I think).

I would take another test just to be safe.

{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}


----------

